# Sharlin's Katie Lou at the Rainbow Bridge..



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

It is with a heavy heart that I write that sharlin (Steve) lost his 12 year old Katie Lou on February 5, 2015. 

Katie Lou, was a breeder at a puppy mill that was rescued by Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue and that's how she found her way to Steve!

I am so sorry Steve, but I know Katie Lou is playing with Skyler the Skypup, Smooch and Snobear!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-2.html#post5391521


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Steve, I am so sorry for your loss of Katie Lou. Losing a part of our hearts they take with them to remember us is never easy. Hugs.

I will never forget your kindness and adding my Buddy to Skyler's Friends list.

Run free sweet Katie Lou.

Thanks Karen for letting us know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*



Buddy's mom forever said:


> Steve, I am so sorry for your loss of Katie Lou. Losing a part of our hearts they take with them to remember us is never easy. Hugs.
> 
> I will never forget your kindness and adding my Buddy to Skyler's Friends list.
> 
> ...


Steve: 

I, too, will never forget your kindness in adding my Smooch and Snobear to Skylers Friends List and for the Rainbow Bridge pictures!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How sad, but thank god, he saved her,and she was loved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Steve, I am sorry for your loss of Katie Lou. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry that Katie Lou has left us. Steve, she was so lucky to have belonged to you.

Peace be with you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

Run free Katie Lou. you were well loved. May your spirit shine on


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Steve...


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sad for your loss. Thankfully you gave her a wonderful life.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry.

RIP sweet Katie Lou...


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry. Hugs 

The Reunion is GUARANTEED.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

RIP Sweet Katie
Hugs to your Dad


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I hate that I missed this. 
Rip Katie Lou. 
Sharlin is always such a comfort too so many when that time comes..

So sorry Steve.....I sad


----------

